# Removing paint from Tailights



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Yea i screwed up big here. About a year ago, i thought it would be cool to paint my tailights so my car would look like a "skyline". I used duplicolor self etching primer, and duplicolor paint and gloss on these tails. I fully regret it, and am trying to get my car stock again. :dumbass:

Any tips or suggestions on how I can get the paint off, without discoloring or spiderwebbing the lens?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

lol, buy new lights???


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Use nail polish remover, it removes the paint easily.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If it is just the tail lights, take the lights off the car (so you dont get any on the car) and use paint remover.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah, or get tsuru tails..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

absolutely do not use paint thinner!


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I think i'm gonna try some non-acetone nail polish remover and a toothbrush. if that doesn't work i'll try a buffing wheel.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Eh, i just gave up after a while, they were a little discolored fromt he primer,and scratched up. 

I got a pair of brand new aftermarket O.E. tails for 65 bucks tho, funny how the auto salvage place wanted 40 each for used tailights.........


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> absolutely do not use paint thinner!


LOL. It cant hurt, worst that happens is have to buy new tail lights.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NickZac said:


> LOL. It cant hurt, worst that happens is have to buy new tail lights.



no, it CAN hurt, ever use paint thinner on plastic?? and while youre right that the worst that can happen is that he would have to buy new tail lights, but i think thats the last thing he wants to do


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

O well, they got new ones on ebay anyways.


----------



## NuggetMonkey (Oct 31, 2003)

NickZac said:


> O well, they got new ones on ebay anyways.


Why did you use use self ethcing primer..That only has a checmical reaction with metal not plastic.
Thanks
Jon


----------

